# New dead mount. What yall think??



## rnelson5 (Sep 13, 2011)

I just got my gadwall and widgeon dead mount back today. I put them on my shadow box and I am wondering if they are to high or do they look good where they are. Normally not a stickler about this stuff but I wanna em to look good. Oh by the way this is only part one of my dead mount. I am eventually gonna make it a full limit!!!!!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 13, 2011)

rnelson5 said:


> I just got my gadwall and widgeon dead mount back today. I put them on my shadow box and I am wondering if they are to high or do they look good where they are. Normally not a stickler about this stuff but I wanna em to look good. Oh by the way this is only part one of my dead mount. I am eventually gonna make it a full limit!!!!!




that's nice


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 13, 2011)

The only thing I would do different is hang them in my room. good job
Larry


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 13, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> The only thing I would do different is hang them in my room. good job
> Larry



Ditto, but in MY office...nice mounts!


----------



## wingding (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks great..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## quackedout (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks very nice man who mounted them for you?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 13, 2011)

Quackedout a guy named bob vigar. He is local here in Augusta. His business name is backwaters taxidermy and all he does is waterfowl nothing else,(he has a another business to) so he spends alot of time on his birds. Those make five I have from him and I have had other ducks mounted by different taxidermist and he is by far the best. He did a pintail and a redhead for me last year that turned out great and he currently has the goldeneye that is in my avatar and I can't wait to get it back. Thanks for the positive responses guys!!!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2011)

That looks great.


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 14, 2011)

Sweet mounts!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 14, 2011)

Those look really good   Your guy did a very nice job on those birds


----------



## Big Tip (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks good man!  Plenty of room underneath for the rest of the limit!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats awesome man. I have a pintail in the freezer and I would love to put a couple of other species with him and do a mount like that. The dead mount is one of my favorite, but still haven't done it yet. Turned out awesome. Congrats!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 14, 2011)

That's a great mount, I like it.  Maybe even adding one on the bottom laying flat.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 14, 2011)

They look really good...I want a wigeon bad!


----------



## cjc (Sep 14, 2011)

glad youre happy with the piece but give kevin batson a call for your next birds (706 310 9353)


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 14, 2011)

cjc said:


> glad youre happy with the piece but give kevin batson a call for your next birds (706 310 9353)



X 50. Got another handfull of birds for Kevin again already. He's the man!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 15, 2011)

cjc said:


> glad youre happy with the piece but give kevin batson a call for your next birds (706 310 9353)





QuailJunkie said:


> X 50. Got another handfull of birds for Kevin again already. He's the man!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 15, 2011)

Emus I have one in the freezer right now to lay on the shelf!!! I have a twin widgeon to the one in the mount to add and a mallard. I am gonna lay one of those on the shelf and hang the other on. I hope this year to get a another good pintail on my texas trip to hang up and maybe a shovelar to throw in there. Got plenty of ideas just need the cash to back it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 15, 2011)

For the guys suggesting the other taxidermist, where is he at and can you upload some of your duck mount picks from him if it is not a big pain????????


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 15, 2011)

i really dont think kevin batson can touch bob vigor or larry stewart...


----------



## cjc (Sep 16, 2011)

here are some of my birds in my trophy room, all compliments of kevin batson.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Kevin has all my business...


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 16, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Kevin has all my business...



Ditto. Already have another load to take to him.


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 16, 2011)

To add. He did the goldeneye in my avatar.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Sep 17, 2011)

If I may ask, how much was the dead mount with the three teal? Thats one of the best I have seen and I would really like to get on done similar to it.


----------



## cjc (Sep 17, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> If I may ask, how much was the dead mount with the three teal? Thats one of the best I have seen and I would really like to get on done similar to it.



225 a duck and as shown, you wont be disappointed with the finished product. his attention to detail cant be matched. he takes a lot of pride in his work and he has always told me he wouldn't give a mount to a client that he wouldn't put on his own wall. get after the ducks this season and give him a call!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 17, 2011)

I would have to say that the golden eye in your avatar is probablly the best looking mount to me!! It really turned out good. I guess I am just not used to seeing dead mounts like that so that is something that I would have to get used to. Pics are hard to judge though but it looks like he does good work, however I do not see anything that would make me change taxidermists especially considering that he is not local to me!!! Great pics man and good luck this year!!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Sep 18, 2011)

X2 About the golden eye, awesome mount. I got my blue wings this year and wow its time to find a green wing drake and hen and then I'll have a few for him to mount!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice mount.  If you could find some old paper shells along with the box and put them on the shelf, think that would look real good, saw a couple like that before.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 20, 2011)

All of them look great.


----------

